# Anyonw got excessive bloating?



## LisaD1861 (Feb 21, 2010)

Hi girls,

2nd time round, had ET on Tuesday so only had the embies for 3 days.  However I am soooo bloated!!  I honestly look about 5 months gone.  No clothes fit, etc, etc...
Plus got lower backache.
Any reassurance??

I have the whole 2 weeks off work which is great but I am paniking that I should just been lying down and not doing anything.  Only been to a couple of friends houses so not been overdoing it.

Don't we worry?!?

Babydust to all   

Lisa
xxx


----------



## Moonshine (Jun 1, 2010)

Hi Lisa, 

Me too I am bloated I have read on here that it would be due to the Pessaries I am using Cyclogest so I am just putting it down to that. 

Good Luck on your 2ww x


----------



## stickyrice (Oct 18, 2009)

Was bloated too   also had a bit of lower back ache.
Am using Cyclogest aswell. 
It's my OTD tomorrow & am still bloated but it has def. gone down a bit. 
Thank goodness for summer dresses! 

x


----------



## Moonshine (Jun 1, 2010)

Stickyrice, Good Luck for tomorrow, hope you get your BFP X


----------



## stickyrice (Oct 18, 2009)

Thanks Moonshine,
You are on your 2WW too I asume?
I tell you what those pessaries have got an awful lot to answer for! 

x


----------



## Moonshine (Jun 1, 2010)

Hi Stickyrice, 

Yes I am on 2ww had ET on Monday 1 blast embie OTD 1st July and yes hating the pessaries do have alot to answer for they have given me thrush too.... oh the joy's of IVF eh? xxx


----------



## stickyrice (Oct 18, 2009)

Yep,
This 2WW has been the worst bit for me.
Hope your 2WW goes quickly for you
x


----------



## Moonshine (Jun 1, 2010)

Good Luck      for tomorrow let me know how you get on x


----------



## LisaD1861 (Feb 21, 2010)

Good luck to all!!!
I have to wait until 4th July, can't believe have over a week to wait.
I agree with you sticky Rice, thank god for floaty summer dresses!!  It's all i can fit into!!


----------



## stickyrice (Oct 18, 2009)

Got a   today! 
Still sinking in really. 
Good Luck to you ladies too.

xStickyx


----------



## LisaD1861 (Feb 21, 2010)

THAT IS BRILLIANT! SO PLEASED FOR YOU XX


----------



## Megan57 (May 12, 2008)

Hi Lisa,

This is my 3rd ICSI and I was really bloated, I looked 6 months pregnant literally! I also had lots of stomach ache, abdominal pain etc I ended up phoning the emergency room at my clinic and they wanted to examine me, when I went in they diagnosed me with mild ohss, the dr just advised lots and lots of water to flush the drugs out and rest and I could take paracetamol for the pain. After a few days my tummy did go down a lot but its still a little swollen.

Hope your feeling better 

x


----------



## Moonshine (Jun 1, 2010)

Stickyrice congrats! You have given me hope so pleased for you it is great to hear people getting bfps . Good luck x


----------



## Mind (Mar 3, 2010)

Thanks goodness I found you lot. I’m just the same. 

In fact, Lisa D, I’m also due for my testing on July 4th. 

For the first five days (and I only had IUI) of my 2ww I looked six month pregnant and my tummy was sooooo sore and bloated. Also on Cyclogest but can’t get my head around shoving this stuff up and it making that much difference. Mind you, talk about a spotty face. It’s hideous!!!! The face, not the Cyclogest!!!

I’ve been wearing all my empire line stuff, which hides the bulge and fir the first time in – oh about forever, I’m not stressing about having a tummy. 

Megan, like you say, I thought it may be all the drugs that needed flushing through. Still bloated but not as sore. Glad to it’s not just me.

Sticky rice, that’s wonderful news for you. Yay!!!!

M x


----------



## Moonshine (Jun 1, 2010)

Hi M

I know what you mean about the cyclogest bloody messy game isn't it, the nurse at the clinic told me as long as you lay down for 15min after inserting it your body will absorb enough of the hormone needed. I am still feeling bloated I am now 7 days into the wait my test day is Thursday so only have to wait 10 days as my emby was blast but feel a little like period bloated today altough cant be sure I am probably just worrying as the test date gets closer. 

How are you feeling? 

Best of Luck xxx


----------



## Mind (Mar 3, 2010)

Hi M

Glad to hear it's no different with you
My nurse told me - not very much actually. But I shove it up just before I go to bed. But thanks for the info on the 15 mins.

So you get to test in just a few days. ooooH How exciting? 
Had to do some blood tests this week so also got them to do a blood test for pregancy. As it's only been 7 days I got a BFN. Silly of me really to do it so early, but hard to resist as they were taking samples anyway.

Crossing everything for you

M x


----------



## LisaD1861 (Feb 21, 2010)

Hi Moonshine and Mind,

Feel really rubbish today, had to put another topic on as panicking about symptoms.
Had mild cramps on and off since 3am, dizzy, sicky and horrible dry mouth.  Food doesn't taste right, no appeitite etc etc...
Any of these seem familiar

Lisaxxx


----------



## Mind (Mar 3, 2010)

Hey girls

Funny you mention this about food. Even diet coke tastes odd, which really through me.

I went through this funny food tatsting thing for the first five days but it's all a bit better now. I have a horrible feeling it may just be all the hormones from all those injections floating through our systems.
also went through the sick and dizzy phase. AND had toothach which was just weird!

But I hope I'm wrong!!!!!


----------



## EasterBunny (Jul 1, 2010)

Here's something that really worked for me and a few ladies i know - Egg whites! Drink half-cooked egg whites (raw if you can stomach it). It made such a difference... yesterday, i had the spring back in my step, i could zip up my trousers and was fighting fit!


And a little traditional Chinese remedy - stay away from cold drinks, fizzy drinks, tropical fruits (which "cool" the body), spicy foods, chinese herbal teas/ soups, raw fish and seafood.


----------



## Mind (Mar 3, 2010)

Ohymygod - that sounds horrible. 
All a bit irrelivent for me now ladies. Been doing HPT's and PFN's all the way. Plus AF has reared her ugly head so I guess that that's that.  It's not so bad cos I'm all ready to go the DE route now and looking at starting that immediately. At least the tummy has gone down, hopefullly ready to bloat back up again.

Wising you all tons of luck with you TX and tummies.

M x


----------



## LisaD1861 (Feb 21, 2010)

M,

I'm so sorry to hear that, still do the test tom you never know   
It is so sad when you see that BFN.  This is our 2nd attempt so i know the feeling.

I have resisted doing a test so far, bought some today and can't bring myself to do it!!  
Waiting until tom but doubt I will get any sleep tonight.

Hope you feel more positive over the next few days.

Lisa
x


----------



## LisaD1861 (Feb 21, 2010)

Hi all? BFP! CANT BELIEVE IT! X


----------



## Moonshine (Jun 1, 2010)

Fantastic news Lisa!!! Congrats soooo pleased for you xxxx


----------



## Mind (Mar 3, 2010)

Ohmygod! That's fantastic news Lisa. And it really makes me smile. Good for you hun!!!!!

You must be sooooo excited. Gives us all hope. I got a BFN yesterday so going the DE route now, due to being 46!!!!

m x


----------



## stickyrice (Oct 18, 2009)

Congratulations Lisa!       that's fantastic news.   

Looking back on your posts I also had the backache & the dry mouth....& the bloating....which has finally gone down a bit but up & down really.

easterbunny - not sure about the egg white thing as I am sure you are only supposed to eat well cooked eggs while pregnant (or 2WW) because of listeria?


----------



## Rere (Nov 1, 2009)

That is very Good Sign , i was bloated that i look like as u said 5 months pregnant and had bad back ache and had postive pregnancy test soo good luck i wish u all the best and do not forget try to rest xx


----------

